# [VLC] Pas d'interface et cpu à 100% [resolu]

## jetboo

Bonjour j'ai un probleme avec vlc, celui lorsque je le demarre n'affiche rien ...voici les flags que j'ai utilisé lors de la compilation

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20080128  USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi cdda debug dts dvd ffmpeg flac gnome gnutls hal httpd live matroska mp3 mpeg musicbrainz ncurses ogg opengl png svga theora v4l v4l2 vlm win32codecs wxwindows -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -cddb -cdio -daap -dbus -dc1394 -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -fluidsynth -ggi -id3tag -jack -libcaca -libgcrypt -libnotify -lirc -lua -mmx -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -pvr -qt4 -rtsp -samba -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -sse -stream -svg -taglib -truetype -twolame -upnp -vcd -vcdx -vorbis -x264 -xinerama -xml -xosd -xulrunner -xv"

 

lorsque je lance vlc j'ai 

```
jet@localhost ~ $ vlc

***************************************************

*** glibc version with broken libintl detected. ***

*** Messages localization will be disabled.     ***

***************************************************

VLC media player 0.9.0-svn Grishenko

[00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.0-svn Grishenko - (c) 1996-2008 the VideoLAN team

[00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--disable-glide' '--enable-a52' '--disable-aa' '--enable-faad' '--enable-alsa' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-arts' '--disable-bonjour' '--enable-fribidi' '--enable-cdda' '--enable-cddax' '--disable-libcddb' '--disable-libcdio' '--disable-daap' '--disable-dbus' '--disable-dbus-control' '--disable-dirac' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-dc1394' '--enable-dca' '--disable-dv' '--disable-dvb' '--enable-dvdread' '--enable-dvdplay' '--enable-dvdnav' '--disable-esd' '--disable-fb' '--enable-ffmpeg' '--enable-flac' '--disable-fluidsynth' '--disable-galaktos' '--disable-ggi' '--enable-gnomevfs' '--enable-gnutls' '--enable-hal' '--enable-httpd' '--disable-id3tag' '--disable-jack' '--disable-caca' '--disable-libgcrypt' '--disable-notify' '--disable-libtar' '--disable-lirc' '--enable-live555' '--disable-lua' '--enable-mkv' '--disable-mmx' '--disable-mod' '--enable-mad' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--disable-mpc' '--enable-musicbrainz' '--enable-ncurses' '--disable-mozilla' 'XPIDL=' 'MOZILLA_CONFIG=' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-glx' '--enable-opengl' '--disable-optimize-memory' '--disable-oss' '--enable-png' '--disable-portaudio' '--disable-pvr' '--disable-qt4' '--disable-rtsp' '--disable-realrtsp' '--disable-smb' '--disable-sdl' '--disable-sdl-image' '--disable-shout' '--disable-skins2' '--disable-speex' '--disable-sse' '--disable-sout' '--disable-svg' '--enable-svgalib' '--disable-taglib' '--enable-theora' '--disable-freetype' '--disable-twolame' '--disable-upnp' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-v4l2' '--disable-vcd' '--disable-vcdx' '--disable-vorbis' '--enable-loader' '--enable-wxwidgets' 'WX_CONFIG=/usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-debug-2.6' '--enable-x11' '--enable-screen' '--disable-x264' '--disable-xinerama' '--disable-libxml2' '--disable-xosd' '--disable-xvideo' '--disable-xvmc' '--disable-zvbi' '--disable-libvc1' '--disable-snapshot' '--disable-growl' '--disable-optimizations' '--enable-utf8' '--enable-libtool' '--enable-fast-install' '--enable-vlm' '--enable-sout' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

[00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"

[00000001] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

```

Le curseur clignote le cpu est à 100% et rien n'apparait à l'écran pas d'interface rien ... je n'ai que le curseur dans la console et le cpu à 100% 

Le problem est le meme avec la version stable 0.8.6d-r1

Comment savoir d'ou vient le probleme ? des idées ?Last edited by jetboo on Tue Feb 12, 2008 11:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

revdep-rebuild ?

EDIT : ah, je me rappelle qu'Alexis a parlé d'un problème avec les players multimédia en testing à cause d'une lib je sais plus quoi... oui je sais, ça aide pas.

----------

## julroy67

Sur la version stable déjà pour avoir une interface graphique c'est wxvlc qu'il faut lancer, la nouvelle version 0.9 utilise elle QT, et chez moi ça s'affiche bien. Et désolé je sais pas plus pour le proc a 100%.

----------

## jetboo

revdep-rebuild n'a pas arrangé les choses je vais essayer de recompiler avec le flag qt4 on va bien voir, merci pour l'aide 

 :Razz: 

----------

## jetboo

avec qt4 ca marche  :Smile:  merci à vous

----------

## Temet

Mais tu lances l'interface Qt4?

Si oui, elle vaut quoi?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## julroy67

Moi perso je la trouve bien mieux, c'est mieux organisé, et surtout ya dans les sources supplémentaires les chaines de la FreeboxTV  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Un ti scrot?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

http://gentoouser.free.fr/vlc-qt4.png

----------

## Temet

Merci mais... c'est quoi cette vieille police ultra crénelée?   :Shocked: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

La police par défaut de Qt4, je ne sait pas la changer sans passer par la case installation de KDE-4   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Y a plus qt-config avec qt4?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bah apparemment non.

----------

## Temet

Bah: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-604511-highlight-qt4+font.html

Il y est là pourtant o_O'

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai pas trouvé de paquet séparé.

J'ai installé Qt4 avec ces useflags  *Quote:*   

> cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png ssl tiff zlib

  et j'ai pas de qtconfig pour Qt3 (celui du 3 est bien installé lui)

----------

## julroy67

Moi il est installé, avec ces flags : (accessibility cups dbus gif glib jpeg mng odbc opengl pch png qt3support sqlite sqlite3 ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -input_devices_wacom -mysql -nas -nis -postgres -xinerama)

EDIT: comme montré ici

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ok il y est sur mon installation avec KDE-4, donc c'est un de ces flags 

```
accessibility qt3support
```

A mon avis c'est le second, je vais  tenter, merci.

----------

## jetboo

ah lol, en faite je ne savais meme pas que qt4 était nouveau  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon c'est bien le flag qt3support

Par contre la config de /usr/bin/qtconfig (quand on lance juste qtconfig ça donne celui de Qt3) ne s'applique pas à VLC, À mon avis ça ne doit concerner que les applis qui utilisent qt3support, du coup le mystère reste total sur comment avoir une police potable dans les applis Qt4 natives sans passer par KDE-4.

----------

